
Google Rebrands ‘Apps for Work’ to ‘G Suite’ - sosuke
http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/09/29/google-rebrands-apps-work-g-suite-becomes-less-terrible-naming-things/#gref
======
esthermun
About time. Diane Greene and team were a great acquisition for them.

